# Which Species of stick insect eats.....



## Lucy1012 (Mar 21, 2011)

Privet. I had some privet eating stick insects as a child and would like to get some for my girls, we have metres and metres of privet hedge in the garden so have food on tap.. I have tried Macleays but for some reason I can't seem to get them to thrive..


----------



## Ben.M (Mar 2, 2008)

Lucy1012 said:


> Privet. I had some privet eating stick insects as a child and would like to get some for my girls, we have metres and metres of privet hedge in the garden so have food on tap.. I have tried Macleays but for some reason I can't seem to get them to thrive..


Probably because they don't eat privet.
Ones that do are;

_*Carausius morosus* 
Pseudophasma rufipes
Lonchodes amaurops
Pseudophasma bispinosum
Anisomorpha paromalus
Hermagoras megabeast
Lonchodes geniculatus
Pseudophasma acanthonotum
*Peruphasma schultei*
*Lonchodes philippinicus*
Necroscia annulipes
Neophasma subapterum
Malacomorpha guamuhayense_

There are some I have missed out. The ones in bold are the easiest to get hold of and the easiest to keep.


----------



## spideysare (Aug 23, 2011)

If only I lived near you. I am struggling with finding privet..the hedge near me was brutally chopped down endof last year..im waiting for it to resurface...But yes been a struggle!! I may buy a privet bush this year to help me get through winter time...
I have indian and Peruvian black beauties....plus am trying to get some eggs to hatch..have doen 2 loads already this year..imy BF has some at work!!!but they are very sweet olittle things..I woudl like to try some other stickies..but think i might get lost in stickies if i do!!!


----------



## Draco (Nov 23, 2005)

I deffnotly suggest _Peruphasma schultei,_ would love some of these but have no privet near me, so I'm opisit to you what ever I get has to eat bramble (have a whole wood full 2 min walk away)


----------



## Lucy1012 (Mar 21, 2011)

The only bramble I could find was road side which I think is the problem with keep the Macleays healthy, even though I rinse it.. I jsut remember having privet eaters when i was younger and not having any problems keeping them alive..


----------



## aliceemerald1107 (Dec 30, 2011)

Lucy1012 said:


> The only bramble I could find was road side which I think is the problem with keep the Macleays healthy, even though I rinse it.. I jsut remember having privet eaters when i was younger and not having any problems keeping them alive..


EC's - New Guinea Spiny Devils will eat privet


----------



## aliceemerald1107 (Dec 30, 2011)

aliceemerald1107 said:


> EC's - New Guinea Spiny Devils will eat privet


The ones you had when you were little were probs indian stick insects


----------



## Ben.M (Mar 2, 2008)

aliceemerald1107 said:


> The ones you had when you were little were probs indian stick insects


^This

Have a look on ebay, there are normally plenty on there :whistling2:


----------

